# Suspend cannot be reactivated with a normal user after resuming



## inaley (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello,

Description of the issue: Once the system was suspended and resumed by a normal user, it cannot be suspended again without root, due to a permission error. At first suspending and resuming work. I experience the same issue on two computers made by Lenovo.

The issue can also be reproduced on a test with the commands on https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/acpi-overview.html


```
# sysctl debug.bootverbose=1
# sysctl debug.acpi.suspend_bounce=1
# acpiconf -s 3
```

What should I do to get suspending by a normal user work after resuming?

Probe: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=3f6d52a034
FreeBSD version: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC


----------

